# My recent hospital stay for diabetes



## ronk (Jul 31, 2022)

I'm a Senior, living on Social Security. I have Humana health insurance coverage. Back in May I was hospitalized for newly-discovered Diabetes. I was in observation for two and a half days. I wondered why I never saw a bill from the hospital, other than $35 for medications. I looked at the latest summary from Humana. My stay in the hospital cost over $22,000! Humana covered the entire amount.

It's good to know I have great health insurance coverage.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 31, 2022)

ronk said:


> I'm a Senior, living on Social Security. I have Humana health insurance coverage. Back in May I was hospitalized for newly-discovered Diabetes. I was in observation for two and a half days. I wondered why I never saw a bill from the hospital, other than $35 for medications. I looked at the latest summary from Humana. My stay in the hospital cost over $22,000! Humana covered the entire amount.
> 
> It's good to know I have great health insurance coverage.


Great to see you again Ron, and glad you're out of the hospital.  Your experience with your insurance sounds excellent, don't hear too many good stories like that these days.  Hope your diabetes is under control and you're doing okay otherwise.


----------



## ronk (Jul 31, 2022)

SeaBreeze! It's good to hear from you. I am doing just fine. I check my glucose levels once a day, and give myself an insulin injection once a day. It's all quite routine. I was happy to learn that I really didn't need to change much about my diet. I just cut out most of the sugar, and started eating a whole lot more fruits and veggies.


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 31, 2022)

ronk said:


> I'm a Senior, living on Social Security. I have Humana health insurance coverage. Back in May I was hospitalized for newly-discovered Diabetes. I was in observation for two and a half days. I wondered why I never saw a bill from the hospital, other than $35 for medications. I looked at the latest summary from Humana. My stay in the hospital cost over $22,000! Humana covered the entire amount.
> 
> It's good to know I have great health insurance coverage.


I know what you mean.
I had Humana back in 2008 when I had heart surgery, and they paid for it.

All I had to pay for was the angiogram, which was my $15 co-pay. 
I was even out of town in Monterey, Ca., because I requested a specific cardiac surgeon.

Glad you've got things under control w/your diabetes.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 31, 2022)

Good to know you're taking care of yourself @ronk  and nice to see you again.


----------



## ronk (Jul 31, 2022)

RadishRose! Thanks for your support. It's great to see you too!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 1, 2022)

ronk said:


> I'm a Senior, living on Social Security. I have Humana health insurance coverage. Back in May I was hospitalized for newly-discovered Diabetes. I was in observation for two and a half days. I wondered why I never saw a bill from the hospital, other than $35 for medications. I looked at the latest summary from Humana. My stay in the hospital cost over $22,000! Humana covered the entire amount.
> 
> It's good to know I have great health insurance coverage.


What a blessing! Like you, I haven't had to pay a hospital bill for the two times I was admitted 1989 for major surgery (in for 5 days) and 2016 for a cardiac procedure (in for 2 days). I never had to pay for any same day procedures or first post op visits. I've had Aetna for decades and Aetna Medicare HMO through the N.J. State Health Benefits plans. I just switched to Aetna Medicare PPO in May. As the commercial used to say "Oh what a relief it is" not to have to worry about large medical bills.

I'm diabetic too but never needed hospitalization due to complications. Were you admitted because your blood sugar went too high or low Ronk?


----------



## terry123 (Aug 1, 2022)

Glad to hear that everything went well.  I have a Humana plan also and find its the best for me.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 1, 2022)

Can't understand why it was necessary to go to hospital in the first place.  Glad you are ok & good to see you again!


----------



## MickaC (Aug 1, 2022)

@ronk ……So nice to hear from you and in better health.
Diabetes can be a very scary condition.
Glad your on track and caring for yourself.
Sounds like your routine and diet are in your favour.
Stay on the plan……Take care.


----------



## Remy (Aug 1, 2022)

I'm glad you are doing better and you bill was covered. It's a sad fact when people have to worry about health and how they are going to pay for it.


----------



## ronk (Aug 1, 2022)

I was feeling very badly. I could barely stay awake, and my head had been aching for weeks. I called an ambulance. They checked my blood sugar, and it was 615. I've been told it was a wonder I was still conscious! I was in the observation ward of the hospital for 2 1/2 days while they gave me an IV with Saline, and monitored my blood sugar etc. (That was when they officially diagnosed me with Diabetes.)


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2022)

ronk said:


> I was feeling very badly. I could barely stay awake, and my head had been aching for weeks. I called an ambulance. They checked my blood sugar, and it was 615. I've been told it was a wonder I was still conscious! I was in the observation ward of the hospital for 2 1/2 days while they gave me an IV with Saline, and monitored my blood sugar etc. (That was when they officially diagnosed me with Diabetes.)


Wow, you were almost in a diabetic coma! I'm so glad you called the ambulance.


----------



## ronk (Aug 1, 2022)

Yeah, you got that right.


----------



## win231 (Aug 1, 2022)

ronk said:


> I was feeling very badly. I could barely stay awake, and my head had been aching for weeks. I called an ambulance. They checked my blood sugar, and it was 615. I've been told it was a wonder I was still conscious! I was in the observation ward of the hospital for 2 1/2 days while they gave me an IV with Saline, and monitored my blood sugar etc. (That was when they officially diagnosed me with Diabetes.)


It's likely you were given more than one IV with Saline.  Didn't you also get an IV with insulin & another one with other fluids to prevent Diabetic Ketoacidosis which can occur with glucose that high?


----------



## ronk (Aug 1, 2022)

I was constantly connected to an IV for the entire 2.5 days I was there. I don't know if anything was in the IV other than saline. I also had a few insulin shots during that time. I'd guess the idea was to monitor me to see how much insulin was needed to stabilize me.


----------



## win231 (Aug 2, 2022)

ronk said:


> I was constantly connected to an IV for the entire 2.5 days I was there. I don't know if anything was in the IV other than saline. I also had a few insulin shots during that time. I'd guess the idea was to monitor me to see how much insulin was needed to stabilize me.


Luckily, your adventure wasn't as exciting as mine (that I posted about previously)
5 years ago a dentist did an incomplete & incompetent root canal that resulted in me spending several days in Intensive Care for Sepsis which could have been fatal.  The infection also spiked my blood sugar to 705, causing Ketoacidosis - explained by my doctor.  That means NO food or liquid will stay down, requiring IV saline, IV glucose & IV antibiotics & can also be fatal if untreated.
When I left the hospital 8 days later, I weighed 28 lbs more - all fluid weight that took 2 weeks to come off.
Be careful about treating any toothache or any other infection _immediately_.
And NEVER have a regular dentist do a root canal; ONLY have a root canal specialist do it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 2, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Can't understand why it was necessary to go to hospital in the first place.  Glad you are ok & good to see you again!


Read replies 12, 13 & 15.  High blood sugar readings can be fatal. Good thing he did call an ambulance!


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2022)

Welcome back.


----------



## ronk (Aug 2, 2022)

win231, Wow! I had my remaining 15 teeth pulled around 2005. I had 4 infected teeth. Those teeth had been infected ever since my teens. They would settle down for awhile, and then kick in again. I now have dentures, and am very happy with my new teeth.

By the way, my Humana statement was 36 pages! I'm too lazy to skim through it all to see exactly what they dd! They took good care of me!


----------



## Chet (Aug 2, 2022)

Glad you are well. I'm not sure if my insurance is as good as yours. I may have to switch. Is yours a medicare advantage plan?


----------



## ronk (Aug 2, 2022)

Yes my Humana plan is a Medicare Advantage Plan.


----------



## win231 (Aug 2, 2022)

You do have a meter, don't you?  Your doctor probably told you to check 2 hrs after meals & when you get up in the morning.
You'll also need to become familiar with carbohydrates, fiber, sugar in foods.  We're all different.  Some diabetics can eat certain things others have to limit.  Also how exercise affects glucose.

There are several people here dealing with diabetes.  Feel free to ask questions.


----------



## ronk (Aug 3, 2022)

Yes, I have a meter. The doctor only wants me to check once a day, before breakfast. I give myself an insulin shot at that time also. I also checked with the Diabetes expert. My current diet is just fine....after I cut out all the sugar!


----------



## Della (Aug 3, 2022)

Wow Win, your root canal!
I had an angioedema during  a root canal (by a regular dentist) a few years ago.  He was forced to stop working on my tooth when my upper lip blew up to the size of a baseball, so he sent me home to "put ice on it and come back in three hours." I've since found out it was a life threatening condition and I would have been alone and unable to breath or speak if my throat had closed.

Ronk, I admire you for cutting out sugar! I keep trying to give it up and seem to have no more control over it than a heroin addict.


----------



## win231 (Aug 3, 2022)

ronk said:


> Yes, I have a meter. The doctor only wants me to check once a day, before breakfast. I give myself an insulin shot at that time also. I also checked with the Diabetes expert. My current diet is just fine....after I cut out all the sugar!


I don't get "Checking once day."  That may be OK after you learn how different foods affect your blood sugar, but totally insufficient for a new diabetic.  And one of the unpleasant surprises I had to learn was that foods that don't have added sugar & don't taste sweet need to be limited & require extra insulin because 100% of carbohydrates we eat are quickly converted to sugar because that is our main energy source.
That includes anything made from grains - flour like bread & pasta, as well as any processed food, like chips.  Reading carbohydrate content on processed food labels is eye opening!
The FDA allows food companies to deceive consumers by allowing them to list the sugar & carbohydrate separately on the label.  Many foods will advertise _"Low Sugar" _or _"Zero Sugar" *because they know it  gets people to buy the product.*_  The companies are hoping consumers don't understand that the sugar is included in the carbohydrate, so determining the sugar content is found in the _carbohydrate info_, not the _sugar info. _ The label on bread can say "Only 2 gms sugar/slice," but they are referring to that granulated, white stuff we put in coffee or tea; not the actual sugar when we eat the product.  if you check the carb content it will say _"21 gms Carbohydrate per slice."_  That means each slice of bread has 21 gms sugar; not 2 gms.  And who eats only one slice of bread?  That means a sandwich will have 42 gms sugar _from only the bread - before anything is put in the sandwich, and before drinking anything.
*Another example - my favorite Subway Sandwich.  A 12-inch sandwich has 80 gms sugar in just the bread - as much sugar as 2 cans of soda.*_

*The required food label for a Subway Sandwich.  (note the "Zero Sugar" on the label & the 80 gms Carbohydrate - the actual sugar)*
subway 12" wheat bread​                                                                                serving                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

Nutrition FactsFor a Serving Size of 1 serving*Calories* 410Calories from Fat 45 (11%)% Daily Value **Total Fat* 5g-*Sodium* 0mg0%*Carbohydrates* 80g-Net carbs 80g-Sugar 0g-Fiber 0g0%*Protein* 16g

You'll find such labels on all processed foods.  When nutrition labels on processed foods became required, the FDA allowed such deception.  And such deception is why obesity is such an epidemic.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Aug 3, 2022)

I agree with win231, you doctor's directions are different than any I have heard before for a new diabetic.  

I have been a type 2 diabetics for over 12 years.  I am now 72 and have no health issue related to my diabetes.  When I was first diagnosed, I had to test before each meal and then 2 hours after each meal.  I kept notes on what drove up my blood sugar, so that I could avoid or limit those items in the future.  In time I had a good idea and now only test once in the morning and once, two hours after dinner.     

I also was told to stay away from most all fruit!  As it is full of sugar.  A few strawberries, blueberries and tomatoes are an exception for me, but most all other fruits are taboo for most diabetics.    

Maybe you should consider getting a second opinion on your diabetes routine.... some nurses specialize in counseling and training diabetics, check your local hospital to see if they have one you could meet with.   This usually is free to you and your insurance will cover any costs.


----------



## ronk (Aug 3, 2022)

Della, thanks. I have a strong will. I had just ordered plenty of sugar-related goodies just before my hospitalization. I gave it all away to my neighbors. They loved me.  

When I got out of the hospital, I saw my doctor, and then a Diabetes Educator. I am very confident in their recommendations.


----------

